
Networked rebuild and self-healing in HAMMER2 - protomyth
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2015-March/207578.html
======
regularfry
I've said it before: RAID on the storage node shouldn't be assumed to be a
good thing. With good enough inter-node replication and recovery, it's just
another complication to go wrong.

------
emikulic
Top posting, plus lacking dillon@'s trademark indentation?

This is either not written by dillon@ or he's become a gmail user or
something.

~~~
feld
the amount of conspiracy theories about every post attributed to dillon is
getting out of hand

